# Part two



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm sure you will all find this an anti-climax to part one. The item as you will see is a mandrel for making bottle stoppers. After making my first rather shapeless one I realised that I could in fact make a much simpler mandrel. I apologise for some of the shots not being up my usual standard. I did however get heaps of enjoyment making the mandrel.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Good job, Harry! Thanks for the pics, but I didn't think your medicine lasted long enough to require a stopper.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

NIce Job Harry

But you should not remove the cap/plug and then put it back on/in the bottle 

Once you get the cap off get a glass and head out side, once it's all gone then go to bed .....if you are going to do it you must do it right.. 
Or buy smaller bottles, the ones the airlines pass out work just right...

But I do like your plug makers .........stopper .........

Now you need to pickup some old iron ( hand planes) and make some new handles for them 
I think when Bob sees this post he will want one for his lathe...


======






harrysin said:


> I'm sure you will all find this an anti-climax to part one. The item as you will see is a mandrel for making bottle stoppers. After making my first rather shapeless one I realised that I could in fact make a much simpler mandrel. I apologise for some of the shots not being up my usual standard. I did however get heaps of enjoyment making the mandrel.


----------



## Check twice! (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi harry

Now be truthful, you wanted a red stopper,,,,,   Can you make a blue stopper, for a pretty blue label  

Great turorial, as always,,,, the photos tell the story. Yes sir! You always amase me, great work.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Ahhhh...... nice Harry. Looking good and that is pretty cool! I have never turned a bottle stopper but I do plan on carving some heads for bottle stoppers. I see your sipping whiskey in the back ground  , but what... no Yellow Tail wine? Good stuff, I buy it here. Some good aussie wines out there!

Corey


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

They are in fact called WINE bottle stoppers but I didn't have a bottle of wine open at the time, hence the red label, which isn't my favourite brand but it was a gift a couple of years ago,hence relegated to "emergency use only"


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great job Harry as always.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

challagan said:


> Ahhhh...... nice Harry. Looking good and that is pretty cool! I have never turned a bottle stopper but I do plan on carving some heads for bottle stoppers. I see your sipping whiskey in the back ground  , but what... no Yellow Tail wine? Good stuff, I buy it here. Some good aussie wines out there!
> 
> Corey


Now Corey, sit at your lathe and turn some ball shaped bottle stoppers then carve them. Whilst I'm not a wine drinker, I'm told that Aussie wines are amongst the worlds finest.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey guys. Harry is not an alcoholic. He don't drink much wine. He does drink medicine tho. Only three fingers worth. But he uses three fingers form some guy named "Porky."
Talk about FAT fingers.


----------



## Gaines (Sep 4, 2009)

Check twice! said:


> Hi harry
> 
> Now be truthful, you wanted a red stopper,,,,,   Can you make a blue stopper, for a pretty blue label
> 
> Great turorial, as always,,,, the photos tell the story. Yes sir! You always amase me, great work.


They are in fact called wine bottle stoppers but didn't have a bottle of wine open at the time, hence the red label.Thanks for providing.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice job Harry.
Now, do you have a design for a milk bottle stopper???


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice, I try to only make useful things and we haven't had milk in bottles for many years, it's all in cartons or plastic containers with screw tops.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

Here you have a bloke posting useful stuff and tips, and shame on you guys who just take the pi** out of him and his ideas. Nice repost about the milk cartons, but will they get it? ( most dictionaries define repost as re- posting, LOL)


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Harry great work as usual didn't know you got into wine stoppers you got one up on me. Still on pen mode they came today just waiting for the drill press to take the new one for a spin on Tuesday can't wait.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Dr.Zook said:


> Hey guys. Harry is not an alcoholic. He don't drink much wine. He does drink medicine tho. Only three fingers worth. But he uses three fingers form some guy named "Porky."
> Talk about FAT fingers.


*Three* fingers worth, Dave? The tips of the pointer and pinky fingers can be spread about 7", and that's only *two*! :jester:

Just kidding, of course.. Nice job, Harry!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Yelow tail wine.*



challagan said:


> Ahhhh...... nice Harry. Looking good and that is pretty cool! I have never turned a bottle stopper but I do plan on carving some heads for bottle stoppers. I see your sipping whiskey in the back ground  , but what... no Yellow Tail wine? Good stuff, I buy it here. Some good aussie wines out there!
> 
> Corey


 Corry,
Yellow Tail wine is made near my old home town of Griffith (at a village called Yenda)

They are currently the largest importer of wines into the US.

A train load of wine leaves Griffith each day to go to Melbourne to be shipped to the US and Europe.

They have acres and acres of metal bins to ferment the wine including several 1,000,000 litre (yes million) vats. They are currently adding a 5,000,000 litre vat. It is so large the crane is inside the vat and they have to get a larger crane to lift it out.

I found this out last week when talking to my nephew who owns 3 vineyards in the MIA (Murrumbidgee Irrigation Area)

The quality is very good, in both reds and whites.

Harry, make another 1,000,000 stoppers and sell to our friends in America....VBG

James


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Sometimes we have fun pulling each others leg...nobody minds.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

As long as the spelling is correct, pull away.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

I agree with your post James......its certainly a huge wine growing area that you speak of.Years ago we transported by road transport millions of litres of wines to Sydney,Melbourne, Adelaide? in bulk tankers.DeBortillis and McWilliams come readily to mind, and I would expect that the area has grown considerably since 1980. What annoyed me was that I dont like wine........maybe a good Port on a cold night. Regards...........AL


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike Wingate said:


> As long as the spelling is correct, pull away.


Wrong, wrong, wrong, a quick look through this forum will show that content is of prime importance, and spelling is way, way behind. Being a true international forum, we become adept at understanding fellow members.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yea Mike.. and it's a darned good thing we are so understanding.. Otherwise we'd have an "excessive letter" tax.. for all those who use U's excessively..

colour, flavour, etc. :laugh:


----------

